# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  ليــالي العقبه

## معاذ ملحم

*ليالي العقبة*

البحرُ ... بِساطٌ من رَوْعَهْ
والشاطىءُ إغفاءٌ وَدَعَهْ
والنجمُ قناديل سَناءٍ
بقِبابٍ زرقاءَ مُشِعَّهْ
والبدرُ الأخّاذُ مَهيبٌ
بغِلالتهِ عذبُ الطّلْعَهْ

وشراعٌ أبيضُ يَخْتالُ
والكوْنُ رُواءٌ وجمالُ
وتهبُّ الأنسامُ رُخاءً
والزّورقُ تيهٌ ودلالُ
والأفقُ تجلَّتْ فِتْنَتُهُ
والنّورُ السّاحِرُ شلالُ

وشبابٌ في عمر الوردِ
وحوارٌ يعبق بالودِّ
والعودُ يُوقِّعُ ألْحانا
أحلى وألذُّ من الشّهْدِ
تنسابُ بأجواءِ صفاءٍ
وتقصّ أحاديث الوجْدِ

وتلوحُ رؤى سحر العَقَبَهْ
في حلّةِ حُسْنٍ منتَخَبهْ
وتبين حدائقها الكبرى
أمواج جمال مصطخبهْ
فكأنّ الفن أقام بها
وعليها قد ألقى ثوْبَهْ

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا معاذ
العقبه فعلا جميلة جدا بالليل 
وخصوصا عندما تكون على الشط
وايضا عند المشي بشوارعها

----------


## دموع الورد

رائع :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ 
فعلا ليالي العقبة كثير حلوة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_يسلموا معاذ
العقبه فعلا جميلة جدا بالليل 
وخصوصا عندما تكون على الشط
وايضا عند المشي بشوارعها
_


 كلامك صحيح يا جنتل 
ويسلمو على المرور



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_رائع

_


 :Eh S(2):  ومرورك الأروع  :Eh S(2): 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_مشكور معاذ 
فعلا ليالي العقبة كثير حلوة 

_


 كلامك مزبوط 100% 

شكرا لك يا محمد على المرور

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:Bl (9):  :Bl (9): يسلمووو  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]اكيد العقبة حلوة لكن مع وجود ناس او اصدقاء معاك 


[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(7): 
يعطيك العافية

----------

